# pacers signed Dahntay Jones



## big time pacer fan

the pacer's signed Dahntay Jones to a four year and $11.0 million


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

*Re: pacer's sidned Dahntay Jones*

wowww, what a deal


----------



## HKF

*Re: pacer's sidned Dahntay Jones*

Awful deal. Why so many years?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

*Re: pacer's sidned Dahntay Jones*

but it's less than 3 per year for someone young and serviceable


----------



## HKF

*Re: pacer's sidned Dahntay Jones*



chairman5 said:


> but it's less than 3 per year for someone young and serviceable


Dahntay Jones has been in the NBA since 2003. He will be turning 30 next season. That's not young in the NBA.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

*Re: pacer's sidned Dahntay Jones*

lol are you serious, i haven't even seen him play till last year, still not a bad deal imo


----------



## Kidd

*Re: pacer's sidned Dahntay Jones*

His game suggests that he's much younger lol. Not a bad deal, less than 3 million a year isn't going to hurt them much.


----------



## GNG

*Re: pacer's signed Dahntay Jones*

Who knew Dahntay Jones was going to carve out a 10-year career? Wow.

You don't give role players more than three years. It's unnecessary. Jones looked good playing with Denver, who had a ton of offensive firepower. On a lottery/fringe playoff team, he has serious limitations in his game that are going to be very noticeable.


----------



## Diable

*Re: pacer's signed Dahntay Jones*

You'd think that Dahntay would have gone somewhere that saw themselves as a contender.If you were pretty close he'd be a very useful piece in the playoffs,but it seems like Indiana would do better to give the pt to someone younger with a little upside


----------



## big time pacer fan

*Re: pacer's signed Dahntay Jones*



Diable said:


> You'd think that Dahntay would have gone somewhere that saw themselves as a contender.If you were pretty close he'd be a very useful piece in the playoffs,but it seems like Indiana would do better to give the pt to someone younger with a little upside


well for all you guy's out there Dahntay Jones well due just find with the indiana pacers, he was brought to indiana to play defence and that is find with me,because that was one of the proublems we had last year no defence, so you go d.j.


----------



## vinsanity77

*Re: pacer's signed Dahntay Jones*

damn... was hoping for DJ to sign with the raps. We are in desperate need for a perimeter D.
I am also a huge nugs fan, and DJ was one of the key reasons why the team was successful as he was. Him, along with the birdman orchestrated the defensive side of the game for the nuggets, who were really struggling with playing D the few seasons prior last season


----------



## GNG

*Re: pacer's signed Dahntay Jones*



big time pacer fan said:


> well for all you *guy's* out there Dahntay Jones *well due just find* with the indiana pacers, he was brought to indiana to play *defence *and that is *find *with me,because that was one of the *proublems *we had last year no *defence*, so you go d.j.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: pacer's signed Dahntay Jones*

ahahahaha wow


----------



## intheegame

*Re: pacer's signed Dahntay Jones*



big time pacer fan said:


> well for all you guy's out there Dahntay Jones well due just find with the indiana pacers, he was brought to indiana to play defence and that is find with me,because that was one of the proublems we had last year no defence, so you go d.j.


Are you blind and using a speech to text program or something?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: pacer's signed Dahntay Jones*

I hate this signing!


----------



## big time pacer fan

*Re: pacer's signed Dahntay Jones*

hey there Intheegame if you don't like the way i spell then you can kiss my a** and i don't care who likes it


----------



## vinsanity77

I think this deal is handicapping you guys from matching that offersheet for JJ from the Raps.

Good for the raps though


----------



## Seanzie

I used to be a staunch supporter of Dahntay Jones coming out of college. I thought he had all the tools to be a good starter in this league.

That said, I think that this deal is a bit much for what Jones actually gives you. He plays good defense, but that's all, it's just solid effort. He locks no one down. His shot is spotty at best. I think Denver's run got him a little overrated, although I thought Kobe truly exposed him.



big time pacer fan said:


> hey there Intheegame if you don't like the way i spell then you can kiss my a** and i don't care who likes it


Obviously this is a child. 13 at best, I'd say.


----------



## Knick Killer

It's nice to see somebody decent actually sign with us. I really like the way Dahntay Jones plays and I think we got him for a good price. I'm shocked that he chose to sign with us but I won't complain.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik

vinsanity77 said:


> I think this deal is handicapping you guys from matching that offersheet for JJ from the Raps.
> 
> Good for the raps though


I was thinking the same things... WTF!!!!! We'll sign him for 3 a mil a season but probably wont match something just under the MLE for Jack? I would have preferred keeping jack and leaving this guy alone. Talk about horrible management. and the best part. If we knew this was going to happen, we could have drafted a PG instead of Bug eyes.


----------



## Pacers Fan

NorthSideHatrik said:


> I was thinking the same things... WTF!!!!! We'll sign him for 3 a mil a season but probably wont match something just under the MLE for Jack? I would have preferred keeping jack and leaving this guy alone. Talk about horrible management. and the best part.


Do you know how many SG's we have for this next season? One. Dunleavy's out for most of the year already and given our history with injuries, probably the entire year. We needed someone to come off the bench.

Ford/Diener/Price isn't exactly my ideal PG trio, but at least we have a backup SG now, and someone who actually gives a **** about defense.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik

Pacers Fan said:


> Do you know how many SG's we have for this next season? One. Dunleavy's out for most of the year already and given our history with injuries, probably the entire year. We needed someone to come off the bench.
> 
> Ford/Diener/Price isn't exactly my ideal PG trio, but at least we have a backup SG now, and someone who actually gives a **** about defense.


Are you serious.... sure he's a lock down defender, but come one. we basically just traded Jack for 5ppg, 1apg, and 2 rpg. Jack was the only player on this team who could/would step up when we needed a basket. He's worth the MLE any day. and this deal was less than the MLE. How about just from a talent stand point. Jack is twice the player dahntay jones is. 

If we weren't planning on keeping jack.. why not have just cut him lose, and let McBob go... and we could have traded for Afflalo. for 1/3 the cost of Dahntay.


----------

